# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  new molle bag at wallyworld

## hayshaker

i just saw a molle bag in black it's the same one that they carry in coyote by SOG.
its 4,495ci internal frame pack. i have a couple of them. nice packs for the money.
49,95 they went up last year the were 40,00 . inflation i guess still far less than a rush511wort a look see anyhow.

----------

